# Show us your Pythons



## NaughtyByNature (Apr 18, 2006)

Any intrest in showing us at least One picture of a Python in your Own collection,
would just like to see what people have.


Come on I am sure you all have one that you would like to show off


----------



## pugsly (Apr 18, 2006)

Only 1!!!!!

Man.. dont think I can restrict myself to only posting one python.. better put up at least 120 photos of it then.. :wink: 

Think I'll sit this one out, Im sure ya all sick of seeing my snakes!!


----------



## MrBredli (Apr 18, 2006)

These are probably the best two that i own..


----------



## redline (Apr 18, 2006)

my snake


----------



## NaughtyByNature (Apr 18, 2006)

Cant imagine being sick of seeing Pythons,
Pugsly Shame on you, you could post at least one

Very nice Mr B
Im jeleous Redline



Oh I forgot my own baby


----------



## MrBredli (Apr 18, 2006)

I never get sick of looking at mine.. Pugsly, at least put up a pic of your ripper Diamond.. i'm gonna have that snake one day :twisted:


----------



## Snow1369 (Apr 18, 2006)

Ill try get some pic's of mine after she sheds! should be good ! love the bhp Redline !


----------



## aussiesnakelover (Apr 18, 2006)

lol the jungle MrB
here 1 of me coastals



ImgFree.net - Hosting Images


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 18, 2006)

good timing  took a few pics of darwin earlier today


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 18, 2006)

nice pic crackers  great looking snakes


----------



## pugsly (Apr 18, 2006)

Wow crazy looking darwin!! Nice I like!

Ok.. I'll post one soon enough.


----------



## BeardyBen (Apr 18, 2006)

my little childrens


----------



## crackers (Apr 18, 2006)

*pythons*

my newest pair


----------



## pugsly (Apr 18, 2006)

Nice diamonds there, beautiful!

Ok Bredli are a flavour of the month for me so have to post this one.


----------



## Craig2 (Apr 18, 2006)

here is 1 of mine


----------



## crackers (Apr 18, 2006)

cheers ssssnakeman..........thought i better resize


----------



## NaughtyByNature (Apr 18, 2006)

Wow

There are so many nice stunning Pythons , keep em comming cant get enough python


----------



## Snow1369 (Apr 18, 2006)

They All look Great!


----------



## markinaus (Apr 18, 2006)

*some of my snakes*

some of my snakes


----------



## pugsly (Apr 18, 2006)

Someone say more pics?! Shouldnt have said that...






Eye see you!


----------



## Ricko (Apr 18, 2006)

that darwin is HHHHOOOOOOTTTTTT


----------



## Fireblade (Apr 18, 2006)

my coastal doubles as a hair tie


----------



## Jungleland (Apr 19, 2006)

Did I hear anyone said post some python pics   
Just a few pics of stripey juvies that we are holding back!
Keep them coming!


----------



## junglemad (Apr 19, 2006)

here is one.Mature Jungle Carpet 2006 breeding attempt
George


----------



## lunaradius (Apr 19, 2006)

Okay here is my picture...not good like all ya'lls but it is a picture


----------



## nickvelez (Apr 19, 2006)

I wanna play! here's one of mine. Nice pythons people!!


----------



## TrueBlue (Apr 19, 2006)

ok, heres one that i own.


----------



## NaughtyByNature (Apr 19, 2006)

trueBlue, you make me green with envy :mrgreen: 



Love all the pics


----------



## DrOsteo (Apr 19, 2006)

I just wanna know how markinaus got his snakes back out of the tree?


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 19, 2006)

Fantastic photos everyone 

Here are a few of mine. Less one of the Darwins  (but he went to an excellent home  )


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2006)

one of my new WA sandfire stimson hatchies


----------



## beknluke (Apr 19, 2006)

Thanks for that Moosey - now we don't have to post a pic  lol
Everyone look at the smaller Darwin in Mooseys second pic. That's Levuka 
lol


----------



## Sdaji (Apr 19, 2006)

I like this little one


----------



## Snow1369 (Apr 19, 2006)

OH i hope mine sheds so i can get some pics! but you all have great pythons!


----------



## krusty (Apr 19, 2006)

i love that GTP of yours TB i have to get some of them.


----------



## krusty (Apr 19, 2006)

i will try and post a pic later.


----------



## pythonkisses (Apr 19, 2006)

post only one hmmmmmm i can do that


----------



## MannyM (Apr 19, 2006)

Colin said:


> one of my new WA sandfire stimson hatchies



Wow! I've never seen a stimson like that. Beautiful. Will it retain the red as it gets older?

I'll post up a pic of my Hypo Bredli later on. I'm tired of using the same old.


----------



## craig.a.c (Apr 19, 2006)

Here is my stimmie. This photo was taken about 6 months ago.


----------



## MannyM (Apr 19, 2006)

That looks like a mean python.

I hate how generally they're colours fade as they get older and fatter.


----------



## southy (Apr 19, 2006)

a few of mine thats been posted before, i only have old pics


----------



## DrOsteo (Apr 19, 2006)

how big is that coastal? is she tame/good handler?


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 19, 2006)

how big is that coastal southy??whats the temperment??
baz


----------



## DrOsteo (Apr 19, 2006)

isnt that what i said???? :twisted: :twisted: :lol:


----------



## CodeRed (Apr 19, 2006)

Well better late than never  

yearling female jungle






hatchy blonde mac





and one of my bredli @ 7 months, shame she doesnt look that good anymore .. gone quite a bit darker, but she's still a beaut snake


----------



## yommy (Apr 19, 2006)

female diamond


----------



## Snow1369 (Apr 19, 2006)

that diamond looks like it's stalking something!


----------



## Robbo (Apr 19, 2006)

heres a pic of my fav taken a few months ago


----------



## yommy (Apr 19, 2006)

woma's rock!!!!!


----------



## sawoma (Apr 19, 2006)

here's one of my woma's


----------



## Robbo (Apr 19, 2006)

nice looking snake sawoma


----------



## yommy (Apr 19, 2006)

So jealous

more WA one more WA ones.... please


----------



## TrueBlue (Apr 19, 2006)

WA, woma.


----------



## yommy (Apr 19, 2006)

Nice Rob the yellow through the head is impressive and good bands too. 
I think i will be getting in contact with you next season for a pair 
The stimmies are coming along nicely...


----------



## yommy (Apr 19, 2006)

Male coastal


----------



## southy (Apr 19, 2006)

ah yeah she was a good handler, i have a few pics of her with people other than me, she was around the 8 ft+ mark


----------



## sawoma (Apr 19, 2006)

*sa woma*

this is one of my favourite sa woma's


----------



## Robbo (Apr 19, 2006)

nice looking womas true blue and sawoma


----------



## Glimmerman (Apr 19, 2006)

This is my yearling Darwin Carpet Python. I think it may actually be a "Pygmy" Darwin as it eats like a trooper and is only 35 cms. I love its beautiful nature. It is the most placid reptile I have ever owned. I recommend them to anyone. :lol: 

Love the pics guys. It's good to see such fine specimens it this crazy herpers world.

:wink:


----------



## pugsly (Apr 19, 2006)

Lol

Yeah nice Darwin there have to get me some of that morph!

Moosie love those Darwins too, beautiful colours!


----------



## junglemad (Apr 19, 2006)

Glimmerman said:


> This is my yearling Darwin Carpet Python. I think it may actually be a "Pygmy" Darwin as it eats like a trooper and is only 35 cms. I love its beautiful nature. It is the most placid reptile I have ever owned. I recommend them to anyone. :lol:
> 
> Love the pics guys. It's good to see such fine specimens it this crazy herpers world.
> 
> :wink:


Don't touch the bitey end of that darwin.


----------



## swampie (Apr 19, 2006)

Yes that Darwin will make you quite ill if it bite's ya .


----------



## DrOsteo (Apr 19, 2006)

excuse the ignorance but is that not a viper? looks like one.....


----------



## MrBredli (Apr 19, 2006)

It's the most 'viper-like' Australian elapid there is (i believe), but it is actually an elapid.. it's a Death Adder.


----------



## DrOsteo (Apr 19, 2006)

ok ta


----------



## Jenny (Apr 19, 2006)

I want to play too.


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 19, 2006)

My god Jenny, you aren't allowed to come in with a show-stopper like that! Not yet anyway! :lol: Very nice


----------



## Snow1369 (Apr 19, 2006)

is that a coastal or something it is Great !


----------



## Jenny (Apr 20, 2006)

I believe her to be what's called a ' hypo' coastal.


----------



## Jungleland (Apr 20, 2006)

Well it's really nice to see all this gorgeous animals getting posted, this is far better than watching tele   so please keep them coming, here's one of my womas


----------



## Basssman (Apr 20, 2006)

Stunning Woma Joel


----------



## Jungleland (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks SAM I kinda like this one better though


----------



## Basssman (Apr 20, 2006)

i love the bright red bands alot of the Uluru's i have seen seem to have alot darker bands i reckon yours look pretty hot 

cheers Sam


----------



## NaughtyByNature (Apr 20, 2006)

> this is far better than watching tele so please keep them coming,



Have to agree, keep up the great pic's


----------



## SnakePower (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi All,
With all these fantastic pics of such beautiful pythons, I thought I should ad one of mine, hope you like her! My beautiful Mitchling!...


----------



## SnakePower (Apr 20, 2006)

Just in case you were wondering Mitchling is about 18 months old. Here is a pic of a hatchie I got this season!


----------



## SnakePower (Apr 20, 2006)

No I've started, t's hard to stop! lol. Here is a Female banded Hypo...


----------



## MannyM (Apr 20, 2006)

SnakePower said:


> Just in case you were wondering Mitchling is about 18 months old. Here is a pic of a hatchie I got this season!



WOAH!

What is that, and how can I get one!


----------



## NinaPeas (Apr 20, 2006)

They are all just awesome lookin snakes, and now I have added about 5 more to my "Must Buy" list!!

I will post some later tonight. Great everyone!!


----------



## shamous1 (Apr 20, 2006)

*Never sick of seeing snakes*



pugsly said:


> Only 1!!!!!
> 
> Man.. dont think I can restrict myself to only posting one python.. better put up at least 120 photos of it then.. :wink:
> 
> Think I'll sit this one out, Im sure ya all sick of seeing my snakes!!



Don't be stupid Pugsly. That's what the kids and I live for.  We love it when people post pics of their animals.

We can never ever see too many pics or have too may animals. :lol:


----------



## shamous1 (Apr 20, 2006)

*Impressed*



redline said:


> my snake



Redline. I'm impressed brother. Top looking animal. You've done well.


----------



## pugsly (Apr 20, 2006)

Yeah true.. Ill start gettin death threats soon though, cant help myself hehe.


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Apr 20, 2006)

And Steve's filled his quota of uploads. I'm only 0% though mine!!!


----------



## shamous1 (Apr 20, 2006)

*A couple of pics*

Same old snakes. Same old pics. Sorry.


----------



## shamous1 (Apr 20, 2006)

*3 more*

Sorry I could'nt choose. 3 more. Sorry about Afro's hand being in the pic :lol:


----------



## OuZo (Apr 20, 2006)

I need to get some new pics of my kids...they're all the same old boring ones I've posted too many times :lol:


----------



## MrBredli (Apr 20, 2006)

That's the weirdest looking bredli i've even seen. I'm shocked every time i see a pic of it. It looks like a bredli x water python or something. Amazing..


----------



## shamous1 (Apr 20, 2006)

*One more*

Here's Ollie clicking his jaw back in straight after a feed.

4 of the snakes originated from Afro. 2 x Childreni, 1 x Bredli and 1 x coastal


----------



## Robbo (Apr 20, 2006)

a few more pics


----------



## SnakePower (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks MannyM,
Mitchling is an Austrlian Jag, morph from a proserpine jag type mum, the Stripey is a Jungle Jag completely different, but similar in some respects!
Cheers,
S.P.


----------



## bredli (Apr 20, 2006)

Here are a few pics I took the last couple days.


----------



## pauken (Apr 20, 2006)

this is one of my snakes


----------



## Haydz (Apr 20, 2006)

this is one of my snakes


----------



## rockman (Apr 20, 2006)

Here is a pic that i had someone take of my little jungle


----------



## NaughtyByNature (Apr 20, 2006)

some gorgeous snakes,
Rockman I love that Jungle very striking yellow


----------



## serpenttongue (Apr 20, 2006)

Male diamond.


----------



## serpenttongue (Apr 20, 2006)

Female diamond.


----------



## larks (Apr 20, 2006)

Here's one of mine.


----------



## Snow1369 (Apr 20, 2006)

thats a stunner !


----------



## aussiesnakelover (Apr 20, 2006)

very very nice youve got 3 stripes going there, you breeding her?


----------



## larks (Apr 20, 2006)

Thank you and yes I will breed her when she's ready.


----------



## Snow1369 (Apr 20, 2006)

does she have 3 or 4 stripes ?


----------



## larks (Apr 20, 2006)

5 black ones


----------



## Spike14 (Apr 20, 2006)

nice striped you have there, what type of carpet is it exactly?


----------



## larks (Apr 20, 2006)

Jungle (Atherton)


----------



## Spike14 (Apr 20, 2006)

striped atheon like that on herpshop think its a male . .


----------



## Spike14 (Apr 20, 2006)

striped atheon like that on herpshop pair . . ad number 670-502


----------



## Shimarah (Apr 21, 2006)

Some amazing animals posted on this thread. :shock:


----------



## amethystine (Apr 21, 2006)

hear is some pics


----------



## Kersten (Apr 21, 2006)

This is my baby girl, Jezebel. She's the first snake I ever bought  I got thrown into herp keeping at the deep end as Kris already had a whole heap of adults. And I, being the mummy that I am, just had to go out and buy a baby to mother :lol:


----------



## SnakePower (Apr 21, 2006)

Since the Bredli's seem to be the flavour of the month, here is my 4yr old girl... Big Kate!


----------



## MannyM (Apr 21, 2006)

My little cleo... "Poised, ready to strike!"


----------



## zen (Apr 21, 2006)

Magnificent specimens everyone & brilliant photos of them. 8)


----------



## pugsly (Apr 21, 2006)

Wow amethystine! thats one crazy coastal, beautiful!


----------



## amethystine (Apr 21, 2006)

Thanks mate. I am going to pair it up with bredlis striped coastal on page 7 this year.


----------



## Kersten (Apr 21, 2006)

This cute couple here are Rambo and Sally (we can't take the blame for either of their names....Kris suggested once that perhaps whoever named Rambo might be suffering from SD syndrome :roll: ). And I threw in a pic of their enclosure because I told Olive I'd show him one ages ago and I've been a slacker


----------



## olivehydra (Apr 21, 2006)

Nice pics K :wink: This snake is not an olive, thus the reason for having to relocate it to a home more appreciative of spotty things :wink:


----------



## Kersten (Apr 21, 2006)

Oh dear, I fear I shant be able to continue speaking to you if you do not at once cease and desist your discrimination against pythons which suffer the "misfortune" of being spotty :shock:


----------



## olivehydra (Apr 21, 2006)

Kersten said:


> Oh dear, I fear I shant be able to continue speaking to you if you do not at once cease and desist your discrimination against pythons which suffer the "misfortune" of being spotty :shock:



Ok, I draw the line at geometric "splotches" (scrubs). These spots and stripes give me headaches  :wink: I am under doctors orders to obtain pure white, patternless snakes for rehab work :wink: I hope TB accepts medicare cards and bulk bills?


----------



## Kersten (Apr 21, 2006)

olivehydra said:


> Ok, I draw the line at geometric "splotches" (scrubs). These spots and stripes give me headaches  :wink: I am under doctors orders to obtain pure white, patternless snakes for rehab work :wink: I hope TB accepts medicare cards and bulk bills?



Is there no end to the depths of your depravity (or is that "bottom" as opposed to "end"? ). Trying to hoodwink (well, ah say, well now yes ah did say hoodwink son) these poor innocent people into feeling sorry for you?  :shock:


----------



## olivehydra (Apr 21, 2006)

My adult chondro. Bit of a problem feeder, but very tame.....


----------



## Kersten (Apr 21, 2006)

Show off :roll:


----------



## Dragon-Drew (Apr 21, 2006)

Let me see, about that last pic. 

Very quite, not the best feeder but has never bitten :roll:


----------



## Jungleland (Apr 22, 2006)

Hey Olivehydra,

I love that chondro of yours, It's holding it's Juvie colour as an adult   Do you want to sell??


----------



## Kersten (Apr 22, 2006)

Jungleland said:


> Hey Olivehydra,
> 
> I love that chondro of yours, It's holding it's Juvie colour as an adult   Do you want to sell??



Oi! Hands off mate, I just mortgaged my house to pay off the $100 000 deposit, it's got a few little stripes there so it's worth even more than normal! :shock:


----------



## olivehydra (Apr 22, 2006)

Jungleland said:


> Hey Olivehydra,
> 
> I love that chondro of yours, It's holding it's Juvie colour as an adult   Do you want to sell??



Nah, its just the lighting. Pure green it is, and dont be fooled by those black stripes, its 100% pure Aussie gtp. Going cheap for $10K. Also good for stopping drafts under the door, very well trained, will stretch along the length of a door and not move for hours.


----------



## Kersten (Apr 22, 2006)

You told me you wouldn't take less than $1m :shock: I'd love to have one so docile....so unusual in a GTP....


----------



## olivehydra (Apr 22, 2006)

Kersten said:


> You told me you wouldn't take less than $1m :shock: I'd love to have one so docile....so unusual in a GTP....



Sorry must be a typo. Its $10K plus postage. Yes postage! Has also been trained to happyly sit within a sealed express post sachel without concern, no need for freight.


----------



## Kersten (Apr 22, 2006)

I wonder if he'll be ready to breed with my albino corn snakes. From what I've seen they make stunning intergrades


----------



## olivehydra (Apr 22, 2006)

Kersten said:


> I wonder if he'll be ready to breed with my albino corn snakes. From what I've seen they make stunning intergrades



Yup, this female doesnt mind experimenting. I put my male turtle across her last year and got the cutest green baby turts with a pretty scroll shell pattern. Kinda looks like a green Danish pastry. Will post pics soon.


----------



## Kersten (Apr 22, 2006)

Please do 

Oh gosh just look at my post count :cry: ...I guess this is more rubbish posting eh Olive? :wink: :lol:


----------



## olivehydra (Apr 22, 2006)

Yes, as a mod I am stopping this nonsense now. I'm happy to admit my mistakes, and this dribble is a good example of what not to do kids. (pm me if you want the chondro)


----------



## Kersten (Apr 22, 2006)

I consider myself soundly spanked :cry:


----------



## Haydz (Apr 22, 2006)

thats a toy!!!!!!


----------



## celticskull (Apr 22, 2006)

my striped coasty


----------



## MrBredli (Apr 22, 2006)

Haydz said:


> thats a toy!!!!!!



No it's not.


----------



## Snow1369 (Apr 23, 2006)

These are my childreni!


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Apr 23, 2006)

LOL!!!!!!


----------



## Kersten (Apr 23, 2006)

AntLady....why the giggle?


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Apr 24, 2006)

Nice Snakes!!


----------



## Tristis (Apr 24, 2006)

some of mine


----------



## NinaPeas (Apr 24, 2006)

Beautiful womas!!


----------



## aussiesnakelover (Apr 24, 2006)

show off lol nice womas!


----------



## MannyM (Apr 24, 2006)

I'll never really understand the appeal of a woma. It's a BHP with a yellow head!


----------



## aussiesnakelover (Apr 24, 2006)

no BHP's are woma's with a blackhead!!!!


----------



## NinaPeas (Apr 24, 2006)

damn haha, I was going to say that!!


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Apr 24, 2006)

Handle a few woma's and then I am sure you will see the appeal.


----------



## Tristis (Apr 24, 2006)

womas are great. they are my fav python


----------



## MannyM (Apr 24, 2006)

PilbaraPythons said:


> Handle a few woma's and then I am sure you will see the appeal.



Yeah? Well I can't say I have any experience with them, or even BHPs. I was just making a light hearted comment 

So, very placid snakes?


----------



## NinaPeas (Apr 24, 2006)

From everyone I have spoken to, they are both very placid. I really want a pair of BHP's to breed, sigh...one day lol!


----------



## PimmsPythons (Apr 25, 2006)

my diamond,cleo


----------



## SnakePower (Apr 25, 2006)

Now that's a nice head!


----------



## Kris (Apr 25, 2006)

This is my Armageddon


----------



## olivehydra (Apr 25, 2006)

Kris said:


> This is my Armageddon



Scary :wink: How about a rambo pic?


----------



## Kris (Apr 25, 2006)

There's one a few pages back :wink:


----------



## olivehydra (Apr 25, 2006)

Kris said:


> There's one a few pages back :wink:



Not a good head shot though


----------



## serpenttongue (Apr 25, 2006)

An olive.


----------



## Kris (Apr 25, 2006)

Nope, that sneaky wench Kersten put the pics in in a hurry and didn't pick the best shot.


----------



## olivehydra (Apr 25, 2006)

serpenttongue said:


> An olive.



  A "yeeolde" photo? A family treasure? :wink: Or a sepia pic? Either way, the best so far. Any more ST?


----------



## serpenttongue (Apr 25, 2006)

olivehydra said:


> serpenttongue said:
> 
> 
> > An olive.
> ...



A sepia pic!! I love sepia(Being a Wizard of Oz fan may have something to do with this!!  )


----------



## serpenttongue (Apr 25, 2006)

YIKES!!! I forgot to resize it!!!


----------



## olivehydra (Apr 25, 2006)

Very nice  How old are you olive/s?


----------



## Kersten (Apr 25, 2006)

They're gorgeous pictures Serpenttongue, and animals (or animal?).

This is Jezebel again....my carpet x green tree snake (at least she thinks she is)


----------



## serpenttongue (Apr 25, 2006)

They must be about 3 years old now, but these pics were taken last year. One more.


----------



## olivehydra (Apr 25, 2006)

While its olive time............. my boy in the sun


----------



## Kersten (Apr 25, 2006)

Oooohhhh I'm soooo jealous :shock:


----------



## hugsta (Apr 25, 2006)

Here is one of my olives, just the best snake ever, this is Ginger.


----------



## olivehydra (Apr 25, 2006)

Very nice Hugsta  The pic with the most recent date looks as if the snake has become darker, or is it just the lighting?


----------



## hugsta (Apr 25, 2006)

The lighting olive, she has darkened up a bit from when she was a hatchie, but is still nicely coloured. She in for a slough atm, when she is done I will try and get some pics of her in natural light. She is an absolute baby, just awesome.


----------



## sevrum (Apr 25, 2006)

here are a few of mine


----------



## neysie (Apr 25, 2006)

*My First Python!!!!!!*

Ain't he cute!


----------



## Noxious (Apr 25, 2006)

stimi


----------



## MannyM (Apr 25, 2006)

Kersten said:


> They're gorgeous pictures Serpenttongue, and animals (or animal?).
> 
> This is Jezebel again....my carpet x green tree snake (at least she thinks she is)



Hahah, made me laugh. Looks like a Tetris piece.


What's everyone's appeal with Olive's btw? Is it just their brute size?


----------



## Kersten (Apr 25, 2006)

Lol she does, sneaky little thing just wanted some attention while Armageddon was lapping up the camera.

Olives are just plain stunning. I can't speak for everyone who loves them of course. I still find the size a little daunting though.


----------



## hugsta (Apr 25, 2006)

Olives are just the best, big and docile, although not all are, but my three are all babies and such a pleasure to work with with. IMO anyway.


----------



## MannyM (Apr 25, 2006)

Well at the size they get to, you'd hate to have a snappy one.

I think they're beautiful in their simplicity, but I just know I wouldn't be able to handle such a 12 foot monster.


----------



## Kris (Apr 25, 2006)

Because they're gentle giants


----------



## MannyM (Apr 25, 2006)

Are they really though? I could have sworn that I have read some pretty snappy testimonials.


----------



## Kris (Apr 25, 2006)

During their "Teenage" yeard they can be nasty, but they usually settle out of it. Of course it's like any other snake...they all have diferent "personalities" and there are the odd freaks among olives that stay nasty.


----------



## hugsta (Apr 25, 2006)

Like Kris said, most calm down, although a mate of mine had a 9ft male that was phsycotic, could even walk past the enclosure without it going nuts. But his others were all calm as.


----------



## gumleaf (Apr 26, 2006)

love the python pics, can never see too many


----------



## nervous (May 1, 2006)

heres 1 of my hatchies from last season 
he is just magnificent!!

cheers
ben.........


----------



## Snow1369 (May 1, 2006)

ohh nice! how old is he ?


----------



## nervous (May 1, 2006)

he is almost 3 months old...........


----------



## Hally (May 1, 2006)

*My Konstantine*

this is my Coastal Carpet


----------



## marty (May 1, 2006)

aytone got bumble bee bhp's they can stick a pic up of??


----------



## Hally (May 1, 2006)

*Konstantine again*

8 week old coastal carpet


----------



## salebrosus (May 1, 2006)

*Hannibal*

My lil' boy Hannibal who loves giving me the open mouthed smiles around feeding time.
He's a weapon.

Simone.


----------



## aussiesnakelover (May 1, 2006)

his awsome!


----------



## salebrosus (May 1, 2006)

Hehehehehe he's just like a vacuum cleaner, there isn't anything he won't eat. I got him from Shane Scarff this season and i can't adore him enough. And when he throws his lil wobblies like the above photo, you just pick him up and straight away he realises his game is over and then he goes about his business, usually trying to burrow into my cleavage or pulling out my hair elastics. They have the funniest characters.

Simone.


----------



## nervous (May 1, 2006)

hey hally how is she going ?
has she shed yet for ya?

cheers
ben.......


----------



## Hally (May 2, 2006)

yeah she said two weeks ago


----------



## G1bbed (May 2, 2006)

Here is my python

http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b90/g1bbed/PICT00060000000.jpg

Yeh he isn't anything special ^^ but he has a real character and a temperament / brain of a sloth.. 

I rmbr once when he was young he had a nap my g/fs hand-bag and she went off to the deli down the road for milk and vegg.. As she recalls he started to poke his head out of the handbag, sniffed the meats and then proceeded to launch himself out of the handbag. The look on those peoples face must have been priceless!


----------



## zobo (May 3, 2006)

*.*

a baby from this year.
bugger sorry bout the double up pic, have not put ics up in a while.
j


----------



## jnglgrl (May 3, 2006)

*My Jungle  *


----------



## Rennie (May 4, 2006)

Beautiful animal there zobo!


----------



## feral (May 4, 2006)

*my boy*

this is my yearling diamond


----------



## Mangles (May 4, 2006)

My Diamond


----------



## jimbo (May 4, 2006)

well heres a pic of my 2... this pic makes my jungle look really yellow


----------



## prawnstar (May 5, 2006)

heres a couple shots of my little girl out and about in her cage


----------



## BIGTOE (May 5, 2006)

couple of close ups, well.. as close as i could get it anyway....


----------



## zen (May 12, 2006)

This thread must never die! It's terrific 8)


----------



## Jungle_Freak (May 12, 2006)

lots of nice pythons on this thread , 
heres a pic of some i have bred in the past,
cheers 
Roger


----------



## larks (May 12, 2006)

Very nice Roger, the one in the left corner is awesome.


----------



## Jungle_Freak (May 12, 2006)

thanks Larks, 
i dont own him anymore , 
excellant stripes your producing,
well done, 
cheers


----------



## Shimarah (May 12, 2006)

Jungle_Freak WOW! :shock: I am drooling here.

Couple more pics of some of our guys.


----------



## marty (May 12, 2006)

just took this pic hope ya's like!!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 12, 2006)

Bity


----------



## Retic (May 12, 2006)




----------



## C'baoth (May 12, 2006)

Lets have a minute silence for the one that got away :cry:


----------



## C'baoth (May 12, 2006)

Whats the easiest way to resize a picture ?


----------



## Glimmerman (May 12, 2006)

Do a search in APS on "resizing pictures". There are quite a few threads in here in that topic.


----------

